# I got tired of fighting for outlet space on the jobsite.



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I got sick of setting up my chargers, and fighting over outlet space. I also got sick of the chargers migrating all over my van. I need to now dream up away to keep all my batteries and perhaps a way to tell at which one are charged (unless it has an indicator)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice setup. Hopefully they don't all go missing at once, instead of one at a time.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't think OSHA would allow that on jobsite..


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I number my batteries, and get a little anal about using them in numerical order. Use #1 until its dead, then #2, then #3, and so on. And woe betide the apprentice who ignores the system!:bangin:


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll throw a Gfi on it to keep OSHA happy... Not


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice board.

Have you thought about getting a inverter for your truck.


----------

